# How much time off after Flu Vaccine



## Noodlebug (18 October 2012)

I just wondered how long everyone gives their horse after flu jab.  Mine had his yesterday and vet said give him 24 to 48hrs off. My usual vet always says to ride straight away! I never have and have always give him that day and the next off.


----------



## Nicnac (18 October 2012)

I give them the day of the vaccine off and as I only ride in the evenings during the week, it's a minimum of 24 hours before they're are ridden after jabs.


----------



## Jools1234 (18 October 2012)

just light work the next day then back to normal, my kids dont get 2 days off after a jab,i must be really mean


----------



## WestCoast (18 October 2012)

Annoyingly I didn't realise this and have booked one for Bree at the beginning if the weekend. Ah well she would probably appreciate another day or two off. 

Paula


----------



## jenni999 (18 October 2012)

I notmally give the day after off work.  Although last time my horse reacted and had a very lumpy neck which was quite stiff so he had nearly a week off.


----------



## bouncingbean (18 October 2012)

Nicnac said:



			I give them the day of the vaccine off and as I only ride in the evenings during the week, it's a minimum of 24 hours before they're are ridden after jabs.
		
Click to expand...

^This^
One vet did say to me it would be ok to ride the same day as the jab before but I've always stuck to the day off routine.


----------



## acw295 (18 October 2012)

I ride same day, but nothing too strenuous - just a short hack usually with plenty of walking. If I can I ride before they do it though  This year she was on box rest anyway


----------



## applecart14 (18 October 2012)

I usually ride my horse straight away.  I don't think it matters if you are doing light schooling or hacking, as long as you don't get them in a sweat.


----------



## Noodlebug (18 October 2012)

It does seem to vary between vets! Some say 24-48hrs but very light exercise after and no hard competitions for 2 weeks. I have read that if your horses will sweat even at walk then no exercise for 48hrs!!


----------



## glenruby (18 October 2012)

No rest period is now necessary and the vaccine manufacturers no longer recommend it. The reason for varying opinion between vets is that the older vets have been told for years and years by manufacturers that rest is necessary and it is hard to change habit. For safety's sake, most recommend light work for 24hrs rather than rest. A horse cannot be competed affiliated for 8 days.


----------



## Box_Of_Frogs (19 October 2012)

I was told by my equine vets to give the horse the day of the injection off plus 2 further days.


----------



## Noodlebug (19 October 2012)

The vet that did he injection was young! I gave him the two days off just to be safe.


----------



## Jools1234 (19 October 2012)

the older vet we use at work, the younger and older vet i use for my horses never say anything about time off just easy day the next day, obviously opinions vary-will ask the vet today as they are out


----------



## WestCoast (19 October 2012)

I wish I got a day off when I have my flu jab as I always feel lousy. Been putting it off this year after my fall but really got to get it done as a dose of flu is no fun with asthma. 

Bree is getting hers this morning. It's being done by the vet who did her 5 stage vetting 3 months ago so it will be interesting to see what she thinks of her condition now as well. 

Paula


----------



## Goldenstar (19 October 2012)

I don't rest after flu vaccs but would not hunt ,gallop or have a heavy work session for two days .


----------

